# My Beautiful Boy... Walter Gray an update



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My boy Walter continues to slim down and is doing well after his UTI and bout of constipationthree weeks ago now that he is no longer sneaking dog food and is eating only his presciption diet. Megacolon is not a fun diagnosis but he and I are making good progess.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He was a very big boy when I got him


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad things are going well, gosh he's pretty. Can you say that about a male cat, lol


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Caddy, I think he is pretty too a long way from the obese, smelly cat I brought home 18 months ago


----------



## MyNYPoodle (Mar 18, 2017)

So cute. Love his coloring. A year ago this past September I lost my Max. He was 18 years old, and I was heartbroken. We than adopted two new kitties; Bella and Layla. Each have completely different personalities, but both are lovers!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Glad he's doing so much better. He is a really pretty color and lookin' good.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, Walter is doing so much better these days he even plays a little


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh wow, that's fantastic Twyla! Always happy to hear this type of news!!

I can't believe I'm doing this, but I've been going onto Craigslist the last few days and "just looking", for a kitten. Not really seriously looking, butttt... just looking, lol. I don't need 4 cats, but... if the right one is there looking for a home, I might consider it. I know for a fact my 5 year old would love a little kitten to play with and chase around, lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Yep I am excited he has hips, he is slimming down nicely


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow, he's a handsome guy!


----------

